# Apps sport



## Icloud92 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'apps pour mes activités sportive programmable, je vais reprendre le sport en salle et j'ai besoin de savoir les jours ou je vais à la salle le nombre de pas effectué pendant mon sport ou le nombre de calories perdu. 


L'apps apple calcul tous sur une seule journée. 

merci


----------



## FerraMole (4 Janvier 2023)

c'est très efficace, j'ai tellement perdu du poids de 20 kg


----------

